# GSI/GP-4- Help



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone help me or sent me in the right direction? I put the QSI board in a GP-40 and it worked. 
Took it outside and ran it for about 5 min. on Lithium battery power and 27 MHz Train Engineer in a trailing car and the engine stopped dead on the tracks. Some lights will come on but no motors or sound will run. Unplug the QSI board and the motors will run. Do you have any advice or can you tell me where to go for advice? I'm not a electrical inclined person so I don't know what to check from here. Thanks for any help. 

Henson Tittle 
Lincoln, AR


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds like the problem I had with mine. The polyswitch was causing problems. I called QSI and they said they were having problems with the polyswitches and to remove it. It is a small square yellow thing under the capacitors. Cut it out and twist the wires together. I had another problem with a loco that would run for 3 seconds or so and then shut down , start up, run, and then shut down again. Had to send that decoder back to QSI. (Was probably a bad component getting hot and shutting down then cooling down, starting and getting hot again) haven't heard about that one yet.


----------

